# [SOLVED] Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet



## lazyboy42 (Nov 20, 2004)

I returned home from a trip last week and encountered a computer problem that has really got me confused. I have 3 computers [1 corporate laptop, 1 desktop, and my girfriend's MAC laptop] - which all worked fine on my network [comcast cable modem, linksys router, vonage attached]. When I got home, all the computers appear to be connected to the network - but only my work laptop can "access the internet". 

The desktop, is plugged directly into the router. I have pulled the plug on everything a few times and restarted everything step by step. I have tried swapping router ports, changing ethernet cables, etc - but still get "internet explorer cannot display this webpage" and have attempted to access through some non IE browser applications (like iTunes) with no real luck.

The MAC laptop can join the network with a good signal strength, but just can not "get on the internet".

I just checked my PS3, and it reported a "DNS error" when I attempted to access Netflix.

The real confusing part is that my laptop (also joined onto my network - no problem) works just fine. So, in theory, this rules out an ISP problem - and shows that in some ways the network is fine. To make matters a bit more confusing, this laptop is locked up pretty hard by my company, so I can't do many basic tasks to try and view things and grab certain reports.

I would really appreciate any ideas or feedback anyone has as I am really lost and can't even think of any other items to check. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Have you tried to re setup the router? Had the same problem at a lan party. We had to reset the router and reconfigure it again.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Resetting the router might work, but I think your problem might be a lack of service or services not working or not properly set up. I'm talking about DNS and DHCP.


----------



## lazyboy42 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Thank you both. I will do my best to re-set up my router, I imagine I will just clear everything out and start over. I couldn't do much to figure out if it's a DNS or DHCP related, as I don't know a whole lot. I should note that all the devices have worked for months without incident - was just a sudden occurance. I do know there was a power outage during the time I was away, as all my clocks were blinking - not sure if that could mess something up? But again, since one laptop works just fine - I'm reluctant to believe it's fried or something.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Oh yeah, power outages have killed three of my routers in the last 3 years. Very annoying. 

When you're done configuring the router and if you still have the same problems, if you could open a command prompt (start > run > type: CMD > press enter, and then run an ipconfig /all and post the results here for all of your computers that would be very helpful.


----------



## lazyboy42 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Thanks again. I am actually on a business trip, so I won't be able to reset it until tonight. I was going to try and do it from scratch, but I just remembered that I have an identical router that I'm not using - so I will switch to that. I think I was most confused since one PC works fine - but hopefully that will do it. Thanks lorjack, I'm starting to think it was the power outage. I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

make sure first that someone didn't plug the cable coming from the modem into a lan port. This would result in a single pc getting internet and the rest not.


----------



## lazyboy42 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Only 1 computer on my network can access the internet*

Thanks all, I switched out the router and all is well.


----------

